
Free Django book  - jkush
http://www.djangobook.com/
======
jamongkad
Nice! although my one qualm with Django is that it relies to heavily on
regular expressions for URL requests(Correct me if I'm wrong please!) After
reading why the guys at Reddit are moving over to Django, it made me curious
as to why they are doing it. Which lead me to learn Python and Django :-)

Yet 1yr experience = Ruby and 1yr experience = Rails doesn't exactly equate to
brilliance either. Currently I'm having some trouble wrapping my mind around
Python :-( and find myself going back to Ruby to try to solve some problem
that I can't hack in Python(newb :P)

~~~
jkush
The regular expressions approach to URL management is a good one IMO. It's a
clean way of managing dynamic urls without using querystring parameters.

------
danielha
It's their official documentation in a way -- sorta. I had some minor gripes
with it while reading through, but for the most part it is very good.

~~~
jkush
I'm brand new to Python/Django so I suspect it will be a great way to get an
overview that I might not be able to piece together so quickly otherwise.

~~~
jward
I'd recommend this tutorial as a starting point then:
<http://www.djangoproject.com/documentation/tutorial01/>

It's the official tutorial and is very fast, simple, and introduces a very
good portion of Django.

------
jkush
Don't know if it's been posted here before but I thought I would share it
seeing as there's been a lot of Django/RoR comparison these days.

